# I require some help to get DWM to Run



## Deleted member 68898 (Jul 29, 2021)

I'm having problem porting my DWM config that I use for artix linux to FreeBSD.

You can review my work on Github here: https://github.com/Orgazination/bsdrice

I did the required changes in the config.mk files, it compiles without errors and my script is working as intended.
The problem comes when I do `startx` I get an error xauth missing. So I installed xauth after a reboot I am able to finally see everything but my keyboard and mouse aren't working. Being new to FreeBSD I don't know what I missed that's why I'm asking for help.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2021)

Orgazination said:


> So I installed xauth after a reboot I am able to finally see everything but my keyboard and mouse aren't working.


Install and configure Xorg first. Then move onto adding a window manager. 









						Chapter 5. The X Window System
					

This chapter describes how to install and configure Xorg on FreeBSD, which provides the open source X Window System used to provide a graphical environment




					docs.freebsd.org


----------



## Deleted member 68898 (Jul 29, 2021)

Scared by the unholy amount of dependencies I opted for xorg-minimal then install setxkbmap and xrdb on their own and everything is now working.
Thank you very much for pointing me to the right direction.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2021)

That's certainly doable (I often use x11/xorg-minimal myself). Just be aware that some parts might be missing, it's a really barebones install. You can always install those "missing" parts (like x11/xauth) separately.


----------



## Deleted member 68898 (Jul 29, 2021)

My script is working well now, tested it on a virtual machine, the only problem left is to make the brightness work for laptops.
I tried using xbacklight and I have put i915kms.ko in /etc/rc.conf accordingly but I get a "No outputs have backlight property" error.
I figured I had to install xrandr but I still get the same error. Am I missing another xorg sub-package?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2021)

Orgazination said:


> the only problem left is to make the brightness work for laptops.


You might need to load acpi_video(4) for it to work.


----------



## Deleted member 68898 (Jul 29, 2021)

Oh yeah sorry I forgot to mention that I already loaded acpi_video. My bad.

I tried to run `sysctl hw.acpi.vdeo.lcd0` and it returned "unknwon oid 'hw.acpi.vdeo.lcd0'"


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2021)

Ok, it's a fairly generic driver, not all laptops control the brightness in the same way. What's the brand/model of the laptop? There's also acpi_ibm(4), acpi_hp(4) and few others.


----------



## Deleted member 68898 (Jul 29, 2021)

My laptop is a Asus FX753VD-GC201

I loaded and tried `hw.acpi.asus` only to recieve the same "unknown oid" error

I also installed intel-backlight it works but it really is a shame that I can't figure out acpi, my laptop's been burning on idle for nothing


----------



## Jose (Jul 29, 2021)

Orgazination said:


> Oh yeah sorry I forgot to mention that I already loaded acpi_video. My bad.
> 
> I tried to run `sysctl hw.acpi.vdeo.lcd0` and it returned "unknwon oid 'hw.acpi.vdeo.lcd0'"


Typo. Try `sysctl hw.acpi.video.lcd0`


----------



## Deleted member 68898 (Jul 30, 2021)

I only made the typo here on the forum, I didn't give myself enough time to type


----------

